# Rainbow iPaul



## Bass Face (May 31, 2021)

I should have posted this here as there are more old school enthusiasts here.

Does anyone have any of those old Rainbow iPaul amps? Checked with Don, that was a no go.

If you do, are you willing to part ways with them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a rainbow iPaul 2.400 thats in pretty good shape. Was used as a demo in a shop that a friend owns. 

4 ohm 2x150
2 ohm 2x200

$300 + Shipping


----------



## Bass Face (May 31, 2021)

supersuk said:


> I have a rainbow iPaul 2.400 thats in pretty good shape. Was used as a demo in a shop that a friend owns.
> 
> 4 ohm 2x150
> 2 ohm 2x200
> ...


PMd


----------

